# sviluppo di Skype

## GabrieleB

Ma hanno fermato lo sviluppo su linux ? La versione per winzozz e' oramai giunta alla 2.5, mentre su linux siamo ancora alla 1.2  :Sad: 

Edit: forse no  :Smile: 

http://nodalpoint.madfire.net/articles/2006/06/21/release-candidate

----------

## CarloJekko

anche sul mac non superano la 1.4 oramai da tempo... Openwengo invece ha fatto passi da gigante... prova quello... ciau  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

1.2.....?

E pensa a chi è su Gentoo-PPC come me... semplicemente non c'è....   :Mad: 

----------

## kireime

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> anche sul mac non superano la 1.4 oramai da tempo... Openwengo invece ha fatto passi da gigante... prova quello... ciau 

 Ma è compatibile anche con account skype??

----------

## Cerberos86

non penso proprio....

Skype ha un protocollo proprietario, nn rilasciato... e non mi risulta ci siano client alternativi che usano tale protocollo....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> non penso proprio....
> 
> Skype ha un protocollo proprietario, nn rilasciato... e non mi risulta ci siano client alternativi che usano tale protocollo....  

 

Solita storia, tanti bei software che non usa nessuno...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

eh no, se usi skype c'è solo skype. Se usi invece sistemi basati su sip hai la possibilità di cambiar client senza problemi, Reinserisci le impostazioni e via.

----------

## Arixx

E' appena uscita la beta 1.3 di skype   :Very Happy: 

La novità più importante è il supporto ALSA, ma per ora niente videoconferenza e SMS.

http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html

----------

## GabrieleB

ottimo ! e' gia' nel portage ?

----------

## mrfree

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ottimo ! e' gia' nel portage ?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138422

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

L'ho provato e devo dire che subito ho trovato dei problemi: la prima volta che chiamo 'echo123', la mia voce si sente a scatti (è un problema che hanno già notato in alcuni sul forum di skype ma che non riesco ancora a capire a cosa possa essere dovuto) e poi, nelle chiamate successive, la mia voce non si sente più...

Per il resto, trovo dei miglioramenti ma, mi sembra, solo estetici: con wmii-3.1 se provate a killare la finestra, il processo rimane appeso e ciò è male.

Ciao.

----------

## GabrieleB

a me funziona benissimo  :Smile:  ma ho provato solo con l'echo service.

----------

## Scen

Provato anche io: a parte i miglioramenti estetici (emoticons, suoni x gli eventi) riscontro, provando con echo123, problemi con la registrazione della mia voce, scatta e "rimbomba".

Mah  :Confused: 

----------

## mrfree

A me la 1.3 beta funziona devo dire bene (anche se preferisco ekiga) l'unica cosa è che i suoni vengono riprodotti da schifo, cmq ho notato lo stesso problema sulla versione (2.5) per windoze

----------

## makami

a me funziona benissimo, all'inizio non funzionava, poi ho scoperto che dovevo cancellare il file ~/.asoundrc , fatto quello, tutto apposto.

il mixing funziona benone finalmente, posso usare skype e volendo ascoltare musica, e skype funziona per davvero  :Very Happy: 

era ora !!!!!!!!!

----------

## CarloJekko

anche a me va molto bene... il suono è limpido...

L'unicacosa ora è la video conferenza.. sino ad oggi la mia cam la uso solo per farmi delle foto  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece ho dei problemi diversi a seconda del pc che uso:

sul mio amd64 con alsa-driver non sento le notifiche ma riesco a fare conversazioni...

sul mio portatile duron800 invece sento le notifiche dei messaggi, ma la persona con cui parlo non mi sente (io sento l'altro). Chiaramente so che il mio microfono funziona.

Credo che le principali innovazioni siano solo l'icona che da verde ora è blu, e le emoticons.

Un'altro grave (a mio modo di vedere) problema sta nel fatto che, come accadeva nella ver. 1.2, quando mi connetto non vedo nessuno online anche se invece c'è qualcuno. Se mando un messaggio a colui che ritengo sia online allora mi viene segnalato online...

E' terribilmente fastidioso..

Dite che giungeremo mai ad un utilizzo sufficiente di skype su linux?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io invece ho dei problemi diversi a seconda del pc che uso:
> 
> sul mio amd64 con alsa-driver non sento le notifiche ma riesco a fare conversazioni...
> 
> sul mio portatile duron800 invece sento le notifiche dei messaggi, ma la persona con cui parlo non mi sente (io sento l'altro). Chiaramente so che il mio microfono funziona.
> ...

 

Ovviamente non possiamo lamentarci di questa versione in quanto segnalata come BETA!!! l'hanno resa disponibile solo perché una quantita enorme di utenti linux si lamentava della lentezza dello sviluppo e del fatto che per Windows le versioni beta venissero comunque pubblicate...

Per quanto riguarda il "grave" problema, non ho mai riscontrato il tuo problema...a volte c'è semplicemente un ritardo nella segnalazione delle presenze/assenze, ma io penso dipenda molto anche dalle connessioni dei vari utenti...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente non possiamo lamentarci di questa versione in quanto segnalata come BETA!!! l'hanno resa disponibile solo perché una quantita enorme di utenti linux si lamentava della lentezza dello sviluppo e del fatto che per Windows le versioni beta venissero comunque pubblicate...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il "grave" problema, non ho mai riscontrato il tuo problema...a volte c'è semplicemente un ritardo nella segnalazione delle presenze/assenze, ma io penso dipenda molto anche dalle connessioni dei vari utenti...

 

E invece direi che almeno un diritto di lamentela potremmo riservarcelo... alla fine quello che è cambiato è solo il numero della versione, ma per quanto mi riguarda i difetti sono sempre i soliti... A parte le emoticons. Quindi a questo punto avrebbero fatto bene a mettere come beta anche le precedenti versioni dalla 1.2 in giù. Quello che affermi (hey, non mi sto arrabbiando con te eh!  :Razz:  )è a dir poco scandaloso... Pur di non sentir lamentele da parte di utenti linux si sono messi a rilasciare la 1.3... Ok, l'hanno fatto, ma con ben poche modifiche sostanziali (ho letto la lista dei bug fixati, ma all'atto pratico come dicevo, non che sia un prodotto funzionante).

Per il "grave" problema di cui parlavo comunque sto parlando di una connessione fra 2 utenti uno fastweb e uno alice... forse dipenderà da fastweb che ci mette di più a far "uscire" il suo utente, ma da winsozz non succede!  :Very Happy: 

ciaociao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Ovviamente non possiamo lamentarci di questa versione in quanto segnalata come BETA!!! l'hanno resa disponibile solo perché una quantita enorme di utenti linux si lamentava della lentezza dello sviluppo e del fatto che per Windows le versioni beta venissero comunque pubblicate...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il "grave" problema, non ho mai riscontrato il tuo problema...a volte c'è semplicemente un ritardo nella segnalazione delle presenze/assenze, ma io penso dipenda molto anche dalle connessioni dei vari utenti... 
> ...

 

Beh, sono d'accordo che SKype è un software non ben funzionante e lontano dall'esser perfetto...però continuo a pensare che NON puoi/possiamo lamentarci troppo del suo sviluppo...ricordati che in fondo è un software CLOSED-SOURCE di una società PRIVATA(!!) che lo rilascia gratuitamente...ed inoltre il cambiamento da OSS ad ALSA non lo giudicherei cosi BANALE come aggiungere le emoticons animate...

Inoltre, a voler essere pignoli   :Twisted Evil:  , QUANTI dei software che hai installato sulla tua gentoo-box non hanno MAI avuto problemi????Cosa dovremmo fare, lamentarci con i programmatori perché non sanno fare il loro mestiere????

Inoltre devo dire che non è vero che le versioni precedenti non erano stabili...l'unico problema particolare che io ho riscontrato (ed a leggere il forum skype anche la maggioranza degli altri utenti..) è stato appunto quello con il sistema audio...daltronde bastava utilizzare un software audio la volta per farlo funzionare bene...

Seguendo il tuo ragionamento inoltre, TUTTE LE VERSIONI DI WINDOWS dovrebbero essere etichettate come ALFA altro che beta o stabili   :Twisted Evil:  ... e quelle le paghi anche...  :Wink: 

In sostanza, IMHO, se non ti piace semplicemente NON usarlo   :Very Happy:  (se fosse un software OS ti avrei anche detto di aiutare nello sviluppo   :Wink:   )

----------

## fbcyborg

OK Ok!  :Smile: 

hai ragione, questo è vero, forse tutto ciò mi da fatidio particolarmente perchè non sono mai stato tanto fortunato con skype su linux.

Comunque, vorrei elogiare anche io il passaggio da OSS ad ALSA... era anche ora!  :Smile:  cominciavo a non sopportarlo più oss.

in ogni caso quello con il sistema audio, nel caso di skype, non è un problema da niente, visto che almeno io, lo uso principalmente per telefonare.

Non parliamo di winsozz... è meglio.    :Very Happy: 

(anche se lì, almeno skype funziona!)  :Razz: 

in sostanza, IMHO, se mi serve skype x parlare avvio winsozz. E' l'unica soluzione.

----------

## fbcyborg

Quando ricevo un messaggio, con la versione 1.3.0.30-r1 di skype non mi lampeggia più la barra del menu K... mi appare solo un asterisco [*] per dire che è arrivato un messaggio... come ripristinare il blinking ???

----------

## nick_spacca

Per quelli come me che stanno aspettando trepidanti la nuova versione di skype4linux (sperando che ci sia anche il supporto al video...) qui ci sono un pò di notizie fresche...

Forse ce la facciamo ad avere una versione + decente... quello che è sicuro è che sarà basata sulle qt4...

Aspettiammo quindi lunedì...  :Smile: 

EDIT: aggiornato il link alla notizia in quanto sul blog ufficiale di skype la notizia è stata in qualche modo "censurata" ( vedere l'ultimo commento qui)

----------

## skypjack

Interessante.

Il fatto è che per quel che ci vuole, conviene far girare skype su wine, IMHO, piuttosto che affidarsi alla versione 4linux che è di gran lunga inferiore!!

In ogni caso, mi unisco al coro e aspetto trepidante Lunedì...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Interessante.
> 
> Il fatto è che per quel che ci vuole, conviene far girare skype su wine, IMHO, piuttosto che affidarsi alla versione 4linux che è di gran lunga inferiore!!
> 
> In ogni caso, mi unisco al coro e aspetto trepidante Lunedì...

 

In realtà, ciò che a me interessa è soprattutto il supporto alla videochiamata, cosa che, tramite wine, non riesco a far funzionare... tu per caso ci sei riuscito?? Eventualmente puoi postare qualche link???

----------

## skypjack

Cioè, intendi l'uso della webcam?

Ti dico la verità, ho una webcam che uso a volte, ma non funziona su GNU/Linux e quindi quando voglio fare videochiamate uso il pc dei miei, con Windows, dove questa webcam è installata e funziona. Vivo sperando che un modo di farla funzionare salti fuori, prima o poi, ma per ora...

Mi sono sempre detto: "falla funzionare con wine e prova" ma non l'ho mai fatto, mi spiace. Tempo, voglia, necessità, mi mancano tutti per portarmi a tentare, ma se mai lo faccio ti informo!!

Sorry...

Incrociamo le dita, per Lunedì...

----------

## fbcyborg

Figuratevi! Io non sono riuscito nemmeno a farlo funzionare normalmente con wine!!! 

Speriamo bene che esca una versione decente! Almeno che sia utilizzabile. Sul portatile non riesco nemmeno a fare chiamate per colpa dei soliti problemi audio.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aspettiammo quindi lunedì... 
> 
> 

 

Siamo già a martedì e fra poco è mercoledì!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jordan83

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Aspettiammo quindi lunedì... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

La cosa "ironica" è che con tutta probabilità Skype 1.4 per linux non sarà altro che una riscrittura della versione 1.3 con le QT4...  :Neutral: 

Se tutto va bene avranno risistemato la gui...   :Twisted Evil: 

Non è per essere pessimisti ma ci sono diversi segnali che mi fanno pensare questo:

- il numero di versione (come minimo sarebbe 2 se ci fosse la video chiamata)

- gli screenshot che si sono visti in anteprima QUI. Non saranno del tutto indicativi ma io di feature nuove non ne ho visto una.

- il commento del blog nella pagina sopra citata:

 *Quote:*   

> Long time no see folks. 1.4 is shaping up nicely and is usable for me and Andy locally. It is also almost usable for our betatester guys, tho they still prefer 1.3.0.57 (chuckle)

  Ora, come si fa a preferire la versione 1.3.0.57 alla 1.4 SE quest'ultima ha il video, supporto sms, etc...? Spero parlassero solo di estetica...   :Shocked: 

- in QUESTO post dicono:

 *Quote:*   

> We are doing a rewrite of codebase using Qt4.
> 
> So far we have some basic contact list stuff, with contact cards etc. And! You can switch your online status.

 

E questo era a fine novembre... Se fate due conti, 5 mesi fa il nuovo Skype era appena abbozzato... Tra testing e tutto, dubito seriamente che in questo lasso di tempo abbiano aggiunto features in più che nella versione 1.3.

- Gli sviluppatori non hanno mai osato anticipare una feature nuova (ce ne saranno?   :Twisted Evil:  )

In conclusione... secondo me è bene tenere MOLTO ma MOLTO basse le aspettative...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Dopotutto hanno avuto solo 2 anni per preparare qualcosa di decente...   :Confused:  (pure il ciclo di release di Debian è più veloce  :Razz:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, se i miglioramenti sono solo grafici allora Ã¨ proprio uno schifo. 

Bisognerebbe che partisse un progetto simile a quello di ReactOS. Creare uno Skype opensource da condividere e sviluppare. Il problema sta anche nel protocollo che Ã¨ proprietario come il software stesso. 

Ci vorrebbe un "Kevin Mitnick" che "prelevi" il codice sorgente di Skype per noi e lo condivida a tutta la comunitÃ  dell'open source!!!  :Very Happy: 

Io ho ancora grossi problemi con l'audio. Non so come venirne fuori.

----------

## comio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Beh, se i miglioramenti sono solo grafici allora Ã¨ proprio uno schifo. 
> 
> Bisognerebbe che partisse un progetto simile a quello di ReactOS. Creare uno Skype opensource da condividere e sviluppare. Il problema sta anche nel protocollo che Ã¨ proprietario come il software stesso. 
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un "Kevin Mitnick" che "prelevi" il codice sorgente di Skype per noi e lo condivida a tutta la comunitÃ  dell'open source!!! 
> ...

 

Credo che ci siano anche dei brevetti sotto...

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Dopotutto hanno avuto solo 2 anni per preparare qualcosa di decente...   (pure il ciclo di release di Debian è più veloce  )

 Conta che gli sviluppatori di skype per linux sono miseramente due.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *jordan83 wrote:*   Dopotutto hanno avuto solo 2 anni per preparare qualcosa di decente...   (pure il ciclo di release di Debian ï¿½ piï¿½ veloce  ) Conta che gli sviluppatori di skype per linux sono miseramente due.

 

Appunto! Quindi sarebbe ora che diffondessero il codice sorgente di skype per Linux. CosÃ¬ diventerebbero molti di piÃ¹.

Tanto alla fine il C su Linux Ã¨ leggermente diverso da quello di winsozz!  :Very Happy:  quindi farebbero solo che del bene (anche a se stessi)!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jordan83

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Conta che gli sviluppatori di skype per linux sono miseramente due.

 

Linus Torvalds era da solo, non era pagato e lo faceva per hobby... Non so se ci abbia messo 2 anni a produrre linux 0.1 ma insomma...

Stallman da solo ha scritto mezza GNU...

Ok, sono esempi di eccellenza tuttavia:

a) partono da una base di codice esistente (= refactoring)

b) usano le QT, tra le librerie meglio documentate ed utilizzate in circolazione

c) sono pagati per fare quello

d) Non stanno scrivendo un kernel ma un client di una rete p2p (complesso quanto vuoi ma insomma)

e) possono accedere a ogni tipo di sorgente possibile e immaginabile in linux. Se poi hanno bisogno di documentazione ed esempi il problema è solo da dove partire a leggere.

f) praticamente sono 2 anni che Skype non viene aggiornato con nuove features (ed è una applicazione commerciale di punta, utilizzatissima)!! Skype 1.0 si aggira intorno al 2 febbraio 2005

g) etc... etc...

Non so te ma io di scusanti ne vedo poche in questa lista...  :Neutral: 

Ci fossero alternative realmente praticabili...  :Sad: 

Vabbé incrociamo le dita

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   
> 
> Aspettiammo quindi lunedì... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

In realtà è stato un mio errore dire lunedì, in quanto, rileggendo il post su citato, c'è scritto che bisogna aspettare "un'intera settimana ancora"...probabilmente dovuto a questo lungo ponte del 1 maggio...

Per quanto riguarda le nuove features, è vero che non ci sono notizie a riguardo (e non riesco davvero a comprendere tutta questa segretezza dietro questo rilascio..), ma leggendo un pò in giro tra blog e forum uno degli sviluppatori si 'lanciò' in una avventata dichiarazione -o forse una promessa- di sviluppare il video per linux entro SICURAMENTE il 2007...

Effettivamente io non spero in molte sorprese per questo rilascio, ma è anche vero che mi sembra davvero un pò troppo tempo 6/7 mesi per degli sviluppatori professionisti per fare un "semplice" port di una applicazione che loro conosco -almeno dovrebbero- benissimo...

Detto questo, non vedo ancora delle valide alternative in linux (ovviamente come video/webcam) che funzionino "out of the box"...ho provato recentemente quasi tutti i programmi di cui sono a conoscenza (gizmo/wengo/amsn/ekiga) ma l'unico che sono riuscito a far funzionare QUASI decentemente è amsn (ma non ha il supporto AUDIO...quindi scomodissimo)    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ci toccherà soffrire ancora per un bel pò a mio parere... la cosa ke mi rattristice che riponiamo le nostre speranze in soluzione proprietarie  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io cambierei anche client... passerei da skype a qualche altra cosa, come ho fatto dal mitico ICQ a skype.

C'Ã¨ voluto un sacco per trovarmi con tutti i miei amici (anche di ICQ) su skype. Immaginatevi se ora dovrei

cambiare di nuovo, magari per un software libero che Ã¨ meglio di skype. Valli a convincere gli altri che

potrebbe essere meglio. E' un grosso problema questo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io una volta letto questo ho lanciato un bel # emerge -C skype e continuo con il mio jabber a scrivere.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io una volta letto questo ho lanciato un bel # emerge -C skype e continuo con il mio jabber a scrivere.

 

Te sei anche un po` paranoico  :Laughing: 

Secondo te skype è l'unico programma che fa sta roba? Io mi fiderei di meno di flash.

Cmq anche io uso jabber, con libjingle (google talk) quando devo parlare e mi trovo molto bene

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Te sei anche un po` paranoico 

 

Ovvio che si

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Secondo te skype è l'unico programma che fa sta roba? Io mi fiderei di meno di flash.

 

E chi vuole flash?

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Cmq anche io uso jabber, con libjingle (google talk) quando devo parlare e mi trovo molto bene

 

mmm... da provare non ci avevo neanche pensato.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

lol non ci credo che tu non abbia installato flash ^_^' saresti tagliato fuori dal 35% dei siti in circolazione...se nn di più

----------

## nick_spacca

La tanto attesa versione ALPHA di skype è stata appena rilasciata , ed OVVIAMENTE, come in molti pensavamo NON ci sono tutte le caratteristiche aggiuntive che auspicavamo...

Ora sto cmq testando questa nuova versione...vediamo cosa c'è di buono...sembra che almeno a livello AUDIO dovremmo esserci rimessi in pari con le versioni win/mac...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io quì, al momento non vedo ancora nulla.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io quì, al momento non vedo ancora nulla.  

 

Si, ovviamente...io ho scaricato il pacchetto dal link che ho postato prima, e lanciato il comando da terminale...

Devo dire che la nuova interfaccia è davvero carina...ci sono ovviamente ancora diversi problemi e/o mancanze (come del resto segnalato sempre alla solita pagina di cui sopra che consiglio di leggere nella sua interezza..) ma speriamo che d'ora in avanti lo sviluppo sia + rapido ed efficace...

PS: da questo e quest'altro post si evince che il supporto video/webcam dovrebbe "apparire" non prima di settembre/ottobre...

----------

## federico

Che pacco. Ho le tipelle che vogliono mandarmi i baci per cam ma uso linux, sono sfigato, e ho 3 webcam a casa che non ho mai usato se non sotto windows per vedere se funzionavano. Sono queste le volte che mi sento emarginato sociale!!!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

beh almeno è un segno che non si sono completamente scordati di noi ^_^'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> lol non ci credo che tu non abbia installato flash ^_^' saresti tagliato fuori dal 35% dei siti in circolazione...se nn di più

 

Hai ragione ho barato  :Razz: . Purtroppo qua non c'e' molta alternativa.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> Che pacco. Ho le tipelle che vogliono mandarmi i baci per cam ma uso linux, sono sfigato, e ho 3 webcam a casa che non ho mai usato se non sotto windows per vedere se funzionavano. Sono queste le volte che mi sento emarginato sociale!!!

 

A chi lo dici...come ti capisco   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, è brutto avere un apparecchio supportato, e non avere i programmi per utilizzalo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## skypjack

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, è brutto avere un apparecchio supportato, e non avere i programmi per utilizzalo  

 

Immagina a chi ha un apparecchio che non è supportato e aspetta il driver per il suo chipset, visto che mezzi componenti di quella famiglia hanno già pieno supporto!!

Dirai "Controlla prima di comprare", già... Ma se è un regalo??

Incrocia le dita, come me, in ogni caso, o mettiti sotto e sviluppa...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Scherzi a parte, è brutto avere un apparecchio supportato, e non avere i programmi per utilizzalo   
> 
> Immagina a chi ha un apparecchio che non è supportato e aspetta il driver per il suo chipset, visto che mezzi componenti di quella famiglia hanno già pieno supporto!!
> 
> Dirai "Controlla prima di comprare", già... Ma se è un regalo??
> ...

 

Beh, capita anche questo (ma le aste on-line le hanno inventate apposta   :Twisted Evil:  )....comunque se fossi capace di sviluppare l'avrei gia fatto, ma diciamo che faccio meglio altre cose   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Qui il problema e' ben piu' annoso...

Ad esempio le mie webcam sono tutte sopportate come chipset, ma che me ne faccio?

Il punto e' che non siamo stati in grado di creare un sistema di chat di largo uso inter-sistema operativo. Mi piacciono quelli che dicono, usale con ekiga, usale con openwengo, quando poi non ho neanche mezzo amico che utilizza questi software, e che dovrebbero installarli per parlare solo con me...

Risultato, mi attacco e continuo a fare la figura dell'emarginato sociale, e aspetto promesse vane e vaghe da sviluppatori di software di largo consumo (sui quali anche volendo, inserire un supporto webcam autoprodotto punterebbe all'impossibile)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> *

 

Infatti non posso che quotarti in toto!!

L'unica speranza è che Skype si 'svegli' per quanto riguarda il supporto linux (in particolare sembra abbiano iniziato ad interagire con alcuni devel di Kde per intregrare meglio skype...), o eventualmente che software come Gaim (ci spero poco) e Gizmo (mi sembra un progetto valido con supporto Mac/Win/Linux identico...manca solo il video -per ora)

----------

## drizztbsd

Io spero che skype non faccia più nulla per linux almeno la gente è costretta a non usarlo.

Motivazioni:

Skype legge il tuo BIOS e questo è sicuramente male.

Skype usa un protocollo chiuso e proprietario senza specifiche e garanzie (chi ti dice che i dati non sono intercettabili?) e questo porta che se usi skype puoi solo parlare con chi ha skype (cosa che invece non accade con google talk o sip).

Skype potrebbe diventare esoso di banda (lo dice la EULA) dato che NON puoi sapere se stai diventando un supernodo o no.

Skype ha già avuto diversi bug di sicurezza exploitabili da remoto e fixxati sempre con una cerca lentezza, specialmente sotto non-windows.

Per il resto vi rimando a wikipedia-it e en

----------

## skypjack

Concordo, ma fino a quando non prende piede una valida alternativa, che vuoi fare?

Io con chi ce l'ha cerco di usare vie alternative, ma vai a spiegare a certe persone che esiste altro oltre a Skype!! Se mi trovi le parole giuste, prometto che parto per una crociata purificatrice!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Concordo, ma fino a quando non prende piede una valida alternativa, che vuoi fare?
> 
> Io con chi ce l'ha cerco di usare vie alternative, ma vai a spiegare a certe persone che esiste altro oltre a Skype!! Se mi trovi le parole giuste, prometto che parto per una crociata purificatrice!!!! 

 

Ma quale crociata?  :Wink: 

Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, compreso non seguire la massa che si butta felicemente nel pozzo.

----------

## skypjack

No, ovvio, per crociata intendevo una crociata purificatrice.

Sulla seconda affermazione concordo, per dirti sono uno che non usa msn e limito l'uso di skype a dirla tutta, ma quando la mia ragazza torna a casa a 600km da me la voglia di parlarle e vederla è forte... E non penso molto alla massa!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Mi capisci, spero...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mamma mia quanti estremismi... vivete in pace.. quando ci sarà un'alternativa valida saranno tutti a migrarci! pazientiamo... che il pinguino non ci deluderà  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma per curiosita', visto che leggo sempre "usate altro perche' questo e' il male", voi, che cavolo usate? E con chi?

Io ad esempio come sistema di chat ho account un po' di tutto, ma msn va per la maggiore, perche' jabber lo utilizzo con quelli che usano questo forum, icq con quelli che usano internet dai tempi dei tempi, yahoo con due persone perche' scambia file velocemente, e tutti gli altri msn.

Ed e' cosi' pure per skype, se vuoi usare la webcam non conosco mezza persona che non usi quello o msn...

Sono cosi' represso che se funzionasse glielo spedirei di mia spontanea volonta' un dump del bios!

----------

## fbcyborg

non ho ancora capito che ci fanno con il dump del bios.. comunque... per me se lo possono pure prendere.

Pensate che anche io ero un utente ICQ da anni(va bÃ¨, sono ancora registrato) e sono stato costretto ad abbandonarlo per colpa di tutti i miei amici che si sono ostinati ad usare il msn microporkiano. Adesso che ero riuscito a ritrovare tutti i miei amici anche su skype mi tocca abbandonarlo (almeno se devo stare dietro a queste storie e al fatto che non Ã¨ opensource). Ero felice di aver trovato un'alternativa a msn, sottovalutando il problema del "closed source".

ICQ aveva giÃ  il supporto audio, potevo usare la webcam (parlando di winsozz). OK, sarÃ  pure di qualitÃ  inferiore rispetto a skype.. sarÃ  pure icq "closed source", ma perchÃ© per colpa degli altri (in particolare di BILL) bisogna cambiare???? Mi trovavo tanto bene con ICQ, anche se non avevo il supporto per la webcam e per le chiamate su kopete, almeno ero in parte soddisfatto, mentre ora mi trovo a usare skype su linux che fa veramente schifo e ha meno funzioni di icq, fra poco! E' un casino ogni volta che si deve cambiare client di instant messaging.

ODIO MSN!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io uso jabber con chi usa linux o con i nuovi utenti gtalk, icq con qualcuno che sembra provenir dai tempi d'oro. 

MSN con il resto dei noob. 

Una tattica molto valida per far passare la gente a jabber può esser quella di fargli conoscere google: gtalk, nel client con windows permette le comunicazioni vocali, e kopete (al momento purtroppo solo lui ma in futuro chissà) offre anche lui funzionalità  di questo genere.

Per le webcam in se... ma è così bello vedersi? cioè io faccio 1000 cose quando chatto, non è che mi senta molto a mio agio, mi fa molto pornovoujerwebcam sta cosa... Gli utonti invece ne vanno matti... 

@fede non disperare, una VM con uindows e chatti webcam con tutte le tipelle.

----------

## pingoo

Scusate la curiosità, spero non troppo OT. Ho installato il binario di wengophone (disponibile grazie a Scen credo) e mostra le opzioni per la webcam. Io non ce l'ho ma nel sito dice che è utilizzabile e ci sono le varie opzioni per selezionare la webcam e "impostare la qualità del video". Qualcuno ha fatto delle prove?

Ciao

----------

## skypjack

E' così bello vedersi se chiami una persona come la tua ragazza, che magari è chissà dove e non vedi da giorni per qualche motivo!!

O ancora, una sorella gemella da due anni a Londra ogni tanto fa piacere vederla senza doversi fare due ore di volo!!

Ovvio, se chatto con amici non mi importa molto!!!

Per quanto riguarda il "cosa usate", ovviamente IRC!! Che domande...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> E' così bello vedersi se chiami una persona come la tua ragazza, che magari è chissà dove e non vedi da giorni per qualche motivo!!
> 
> O ancora, una sorella gemella da due anni a Londra ogni tanto fa piacere vederla senza doversi fare due ore di volo!!
> 
> Ovvio, se chatto con amici non mi importa molto!!!
> ...

 

Dove su irc pero' non ci vedi ne' la sorella ne' la fidanzata...

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dove su irc pero' non ci vedi ne' la sorella ne' la fidanzata...

 

Io uso Ekiga che, oltre ad usare il SIP, supporta anche il video.

Meglio di così!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Dove su irc pero' non ci vedi ne' la sorella ne' la fidanzata... 
> 
> Io uso Ekiga che, oltre ad usare il SIP, supporta anche il video.
> ...

 

E giusto per capire, quante persone parlano con te tramite ekiga? Devo capire se il mio giro di amici e' un caso unico...

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, non mi sono spiegato, con sorella e fidanzata uso skype (sul pc dei miei, microsoft-like, dove posso usare il video), quella era la risposta al "perchè tanta smania di vedersi?", mentre su IRC trovo amici e cazzeggio, quando ho un pò di tempo.

Ma perchè ci tieni tanto a sapere il nostro modo????

----------

## mambro

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Scusate la curiosità, spero non troppo OT. Ho installato il binario di wengophone (disponibile grazie a Scen credo) e mostra le opzioni per la webcam. Io non ce l'ho ma nel sito dice che è utilizzabile e ci sono le varie opzioni per selezionare la webcam e "impostare la qualità del video". Qualcuno ha fatto delle prove?
> 
> Ciao

 

Io ho provato wengophone con un altro amico con linux e funzionava video a audio (solo lui però, io non ho nè webcam nè microfono   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E giusto per capire, quante persone parlano con te tramite ekiga? Devo capire se il mio giro di amici e' un caso unico...

 

Mia morosa e il tipo con cui lavoro, che sono le uniche due persone con cui ho necessità di avere contatti audio-video più frequenti (anzi, più che altro solo audio, perchè il video poco mi interessa). Gli amici li vedo fuori dalla stanza dove sta il mio computer  :Wink: 

Non credo pertanto di essere il modello di riferimento per le tue necessità, ma il punto rimane: non è necessario fare sempre quello che fanno tutti gli altri, IMHO.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Motivazioni:[omissis]

 

mi sa che ti sei dimenticato il meglio, stiamo parlando di una azienda che ha già ampiamente mostrato la sua serietà facendosi pagare da intel per limitare il programma con i prodotti della concorrenza.

Da cui il fondato sospetto che per linux sarà sempre problematico. (non ci credo che zio bill non è intervenuto anche in questo, sarebbe una svolta epocale nel suo atteggiamento verso la concorrenza, vedi opengl)

Quanto ai rischi per la sicurezza ricordo sempre che non basta aggiornarsi costantemente, la responsabilità se ti bucano e captano informazioni riservate rimane sempre, i proclami del garante non sono per niente fondati se qualcuno ti denuncia sei nei guai e basta. Basta già questo per farlo scartare. Se poi c'è l'imbecille che lo vuole usare per forza è come con gli imbecilli che si stupiscono perchè non usi word ed outcess, più che mandarli a c***** ed augurarti che non si riproducano (o pensare a misure estreme per conservare il ben dell'intelletto alla specie umana) non puoi fare.

----------

## comio

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *pingoo wrote:*   Scusate la curiosità, spero non troppo OT. Ho installato il binario di wengophone (disponibile grazie a Scen credo) e mostra le opzioni per la webcam. Io non ce l'ho ma nel sito dice che è utilizzabile e ci sono le varie opzioni per selezionare la webcam e "impostare la qualità del video". Qualcuno ha fatto delle prove?
> 
> Ciao 
> 
> Io ho provato wengophone con un altro amico con linux e funzionava video a audio (solo lui però, io non ho nè webcam nè microfono   )

 

wengophone è un SIP/H323...

ekiga idem

Basta convincere gli altri ad usare standard aperti.

ciao

luigi

----------

## mambro

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wengophone è un SIP/H323...
> 
> ekiga idem
> ...

 

Si infatti, una volta registrati a wengophone poi volendo si può usare qualsiasi altro client sip.. se poi includessero il supporto a SIP in libpurble (il motore di pidgin (il vecchio gaim))  sarebbe perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> wengophone è un SIP/H323...
> 
> ekiga idem
> ...

 

io sono sip://comio@ekiga.net se intaeressa  :Very Happy:  poi se mi fanno pidgin con supporto H26x/SIP/* evito di avere tanti programmi per fare la stessa cosa...

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *federico wrote:*   

> Devo capire se il mio giro di amici e' un caso unico...

 

No no... tranquillo non Ã¨ un caso unico!!!!!! Non dirlo a me!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> Basta convincere gli altri ad usare standard aperti.
> 
> ciao
> 
> luigi

 

Si... Ti pare facile???? Soprattutto quando hai a che fare con utenti winsozziani.

 :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*    *comio wrote:*   
> 
> wengophone è un SIP/H323...
> 
> ekiga idem
> ...

 

Dai ragazzi, non prendiamoci per i fondelli...io sono ipervotato al software libero, ma non sono nenache un linuxtaliban...quando troverò un software opensource all'altezza allora potrò cambiare, ma al momento uso ekiga e l'audio fa letteralmente cagare, il video peggio...per non parlare delle miriadi di configurazioni ed arzigolature che bisogna fare per far funzionare uno o l'altro programma...SE - e dico se- ho un'alternativa valida "chiusa" ben venga..

Io ho piacere vedere persone via webcam, anche perché abito all'estero, e non penso di essere un UTONTO o chissà cos'altro, quindi direi di stare attenti a cosa si dice quando si parla...

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.4.0.58_alpha di skype, presente in portage?

Vedo che è ancora M~ testing / hard masked.

Intanto bisogna dire che almeno abbiamo la versione 1.4.0.58!!!! Che miracolo!!!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.4.0.58_alpha di skype, presente in portage?
> 
> Vedo che è ancora M~ testing / hard masked.
> 
> Intanto bisogna dire che almeno abbiamo la versione 1.4.0.58!!!! Che miracolo!!!!!  

 

vuole delle librerie per cui non esiste la versione 32 di compatibilità per amd64... quindi per ora ciccia. Sulla x86 non dovrebbe dare noie particolari.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.4.0.58_alpha di skype, presente in portage?
> 
> Vedo che è ancora M~ testing / hard masked.
> 
> Intanto bisogna dire che almeno abbiamo la versione 1.4.0.58!!!! Che miracolo!!!!!   
> ...

 

LOL  :Very Happy:  Beh, ma tanto siamo abituati allo schifo. Allora vale la pena provare!!! Domani lo installo su x86.

----------

## fbcyborg

Woow!!!!!

Veramente "fico"!!! Mi ha quasi stupito questa versione nuova di Skype.

Adesso mi funziona di nuovo pure la chiamata.. Prima quì sul portatile avevo un sacco di problemi.

Ma possibile che ora non si possano raggruppare i contatti?

Per esempio vorrei fare un "collapse tree" dei contatti "numeri fissi".

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma possibile che ora non si possano raggruppare i contatti?
> 
> 

 

Lo sto emergendo ora  :Smile: 

Mi pare davvero strano che abbiano tolto questa feature :S

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco le cose che non mi funzionano:

1) Notifiche sonore (messaggio in arrivo/partenza, squillo chiamata in arrivo, tono chiamata uscente e altre cosucce)

2) Emoticons (anche se abilitate non vengono interpretate)

3) Sile della chat skype (rimane IRC Style comunque)

4) Le lettere accentate non vengono scritte alla digitazione

6) Raggruppamento contatti non funzionante

7) Il contatto selezionato rimane "espanso" anche dopo un successivo click

D'altro canto però bisogna obiettivamente dire che:

1) Da oggi posso di nuovo effettuare chiamate con skype con una qualità decente dell'audio

2) Non mi è ancora crashato

3) Ha una grafica più piacevole

4) Permette di inserire un motto personalizzato senza dover andare in "Edit my profile..." e cambiarlo velocemente

Diciamo che è un 4-7 per noi accettabile!  :Wink: 

Almeno ora posso chiamare da Skype senza dover avviare winsozz!

Che ne dite di comunicare ai developers di skype i problemi che riscontriamo?

Bisogna andare sul loro forum ufficiale?

Visto che è in versione alpha in fase di test, suppongo che gli faccia piacere che gli vengano segnalati questi "bug".

----------

## gutter

Confermo i problemi indicati da fbcyborg   :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Confermo i problemi indicati da fbcyborg  

 

io rimango ancora fregato per la libreria libgc++... 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io rimango ancora fregato per la libreria libgc++... 
> 
> ciao

 

Lancia un emerge di:

```
dev-libs/libsigc++
```

Io ho risolto così.

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> io rimango ancora fregato per la libreria libgc++... 
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

no, purtroppo serve la versione a 32bit (ora non so se hanno fatto un upgrade...)

Ho comunque postato una patch all'ebuild che installa anche le versioni 32 bit fornite da Gustavo Felisberto (bug 177719): così pare andare...

ciao

luigi[/bug]

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla lista dei "bug" aggiungo:

8 ) Ad un successivo riavvio, non viene aperto skype in automatico se alla chiusura della sessione era aperto. In altre parole, non c'Ã¨ la funzione "avvia skype quando Linux viene avviato"

----------

## comio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Alla lista dei "bug" aggiungo:
> 
> 8 ) Ad un successivo riavvio, non viene aperto skype in automatico se alla chiusura della sessione era aperto. In altre parole, non c'Ã¨ la funzione "avvia skype quando Linux viene avviato"

 

memorizzalo nella sessione  :Wink: 

(System/Preferences/Sessions)

ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Alla lista dei "bug" aggiungo:
> 
> 8 ) Ad un successivo riavvio, non viene aperto skype in automatico se alla chiusura della sessione era aperto. In altre parole, non c'Ã¨ la funzione "avvia skype quando Linux viene avviato" 
> 
> memorizzalo nella sessione 
> ...

 

E dov'Ã¨ questo System/Preferences/Sessions ? Al momento mi sfugge.  :Neutral: 

9) Quando apro una chat con uno dei miei contatti e digito un messaggio ci mette un po' per apparire!  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

@tutti: i problemi (o meglio le mancanze..) che avete indicato sono tutti (o quasi) noti, nel senso che verranno (re-)implementate nei rilasci futuri (alpha/beta/etc...)

In pratica, a fronte di una richiesta fortissima degli utenti linux di qualcosa da testare (moltissimi hanno problemi con la versione 1.3*) hanno intanto rilasciato una versione completamente in via di sviluppo... (a mio avviso, un pò come installare ed utilizzare ora Kde4   :Wink:  ) 

Se volete comunque controllare se questi bug siano nuovi hanno aperto una nuova pagina bugtrack...

Speriamo in un rapido sviluppo..

----------

## Deus Ex

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica, a fronte di una richiesta fortissima degli utenti linux di qualcosa da testare (moltissimi hanno problemi con la versione 1.3*) hanno intanto rilasciato una versione completamente in via di sviluppo... 

 

Ci trattano sul serio come i cugini poveri, eh!?

----------

## fbcyborg

Almeno ci lasciassero il codice!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Faremmo tutto da soli!!!

----------

## Sparker

Il problema non è il codice, ma il protocollo che è proprietario, segreto e probabilmente oberato da brevetti.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Il problema non ï¿½ il codice, ma il protocollo che ï¿½ proprietario, segreto e probabilmente oberato da brevetti.

 

Ah, giÃ , dimenticavo... A sapere il protocollo ci si metterebbe poco a creare un software opensource basato su di esso, giusto?

----------

## Sparker

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Il problema non ï¿½ il codice, ma il protocollo che ï¿½ proprietario, segreto e probabilmente oberato da brevetti. 
> 
> Ah, giÃ , dimenticavo... A sapere il protocollo ci si metterebbe poco a creare un software opensource basato su di esso, giusto?

 

[OT]

Si, ad esempio basterebbe integrarlo in kopete, gaim, ekiga o openwengo.

Ma il protocollo è proprietario e coperto da brevetti ed è stato fatto appositamente per essere tenuto segreto.

Che te ne fai di un client se non puoi usare il protocollo?

(senza contare che il protocollo di skipe è orripilante e invasivo e se skype fallisse non potrei che gioirne)

[/OT]

----------

## comio

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*    *Sparker wrote:*   Il problema non ï¿½ il codice, ma il protocollo che ï¿½ proprietario, segreto e probabilmente oberato da brevetti. 
> 
> Ah, giÃ , dimenticavo... A sapere il protocollo ci si metterebbe poco a creare un software opensource basato su di esso, giusto? 
> 
> [OT]
> ...

 

[OTxOT=OT^2]

Il successo di skype è dovuto anche alla facilità con cui passa un firewall AZIENDALE non configurato a dovere (la maggioranza...).

[/OTxIT=OT^2]

ciao

----------

## GabrieleB

ho provato ad installare la build 64 rinominando l'eseguibile e dandogli un path diverso per il db (cosi' non rompo le scatole ad una installazione che funziona) ed ottengo questi errori:

```
gabri@jake ~ $ skype14gen --dbpath=~.Skype_alpha

skype14gen: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by skype14gen)

skype14gen: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.4' not found (required by skype14gen)

```

Ho testato sia la versione static che quella generic. Il risultato non cambia.

----------

## gutter

Non capisco come mai nella finestra di chat non mi mostra la toolbar per la formattazione del testo e per le emoticons?

Qualcuno ha risolto questo problema?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non capisco come mai nella finestra di chat non mi mostra la toolbar per la formattazione del testo e per le emoticons?
> 
> Qualcuno ha risolto questo problema?

 

se parli della versione alpha 1.4, sono cose che verranno (a breve sembra..) implementate nella prima beta..

Tra l'altro, per chi interessa, a partire dal rilascio della beta inizieranno a lavorare sul video..quindi diciamo che come tempi andremo fine 2007/inizio 2008...   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, per chi interessa, a partire dal rilascio della beta inizieranno a lavorare sul video..quindi diciamo che come tempi andremo fine 2007/inizio 2008...  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

brrrr.............

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ragazzi io sono rimasto fermo alla versione 1.4.0.58_alpha, che in portage non c'è più.

Siccome l'audio mi funziona egregiamente, che mi dite della 1.4.0.64_alpha?

Vorrei stare tranquillo nel togliere quella che ho e mettere l'ultima disponibile.

Per ora ho solo problemi con le lettere accentate ed altre cosucce che ho elencato in un precedente post.

----------

## comio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io sono rimasto fermo alla versione 1.4.0.58_alpha, che in portage non c'è più.
> 
> Siccome l'audio mi funziona egregiamente, che mi dite della 1.4.0.64_alpha?
> 
> Vorrei stare tranquillo nel togliere quella che ho e mettere l'ultima disponibile.
> ...

 

Allora l'ebuild 1.4.0.74 è bacato non copia l'eseguibile se compilato con USE=static quindi non funziona su amd64 & co. Però se compilato senza quella use il baco non si verifica (credo che siano diversi i path all'interno dei due archivi statico e non statico).

Quindi se puoi usa l'ultima, altrimenti aspetta un secondo che il problema sia risolto (è già segnalato).

ciao

luigi

----------

## fbcyborg

 *comio wrote:*   

> Allora l'ebuild 1.4.0.74 ï¿½ bacato non copia l'eseguibile se compilato con USE=static quindi non funziona su amd64 & co.

 

Ciao luigi, grazie.

Cacchio, non avevo fatto l'emerge --sync ! Mi risultava ancora la .0.64_alpha l'ultima versione! Ma Ã¨ uscita stamattina!!!!

Ok, allora metto la versione ~.

Per il momento ho solo intenzione di usare questa versione su x86. L'amd64 lo lascio ancora con la vecchia cara 1.3 funzionante.

EDIT1: problema del "baco" riscontrato anche su x86.

EDIT2: maledizione! adesso non posso piÃ¹ usare skype:

```
$ /usr/bin/skype

/opt/skype/skype: symbol lookup error: /opt/skype/skype: undefined symbol: _ZN7QWidget17setAccessibleNameERK7QString
```

Ma non si possono copiare a mano sti eseguibili?

EDIT3: Risolto con la copia a mano del file skype eseguibile in /opt/skype. Pensavo fosse piÃ¹ complicata la faccenda.

----------

## gutter

Ho letto che è uscita la prima beta della .74  :Wink: 

EDIT: Mi correggo: aggiornamento si stamattina: net-im/skype-1.4.0.74-r1

----------

## fbcyborg

Che c'Ã¨ di diverso? hanno solo corretto il bug del fatto che non copia l'eseguibile?

A proposito... ma a voi viene creata l'icona di skype nel menu Internet in KDE?

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Che c'Ã¨ di diverso? hanno solo corretto il bug del fatto che non copia l'eseguibile?

 

La prima cosa visibile è che hanno risolto il problema del rendering delle emoticons che prima non erano animate. Per il resto non ho avuto modo di provarlo in maniera intensiva quindi non saprei dirti.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito... ma a voi viene creata l'icona di skype nel menu Internet in KDE?

 

Mi spiace ma uso gnome. In gnome comunque l'icona viene creata correttamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Nella release 1 hanno ripristinato le lettere accentate ma ora la grafica mi fa un casino... forse dipenderÃ  dal fatto che ho ricompilato qt con la flag USE accessibility... SennÃ² non potevo compilare skype con la flag static.. 

che mi consigliate??? ma sto "static" serve????

----------

## djinnZ

serve a perdere qualcosina in prestazioni ed acquisire la certezza di non dipendere più dalle librerie di sistema (quando le aggiorni non devi ricompilare anche le dipendenze).

IMHO puoi farne a meno (cavolate interne di skype permettendo)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma sto schifo con la grafica che quando clicchi su un contatto l'immagine si sovrappone e il riquadro Ã¨ trasparente, lo fa anche a te?

----------

## mrfree

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma sto schifo con la grafica che quando clicchi su un contatto l'immagine si sovrappone e il riquadro Ã¨ trasparente, lo fa anche a te?

 Mal comune mezzo gaudio... lo fa anche a me

----------

## riverdragon

Anche qui. Il sistema e` simile a quello di skype per windows, ma si vede che non funziona altrettanto bene.

A me invece manca la possibilita` di ingrandire le icone della lista dei contatti, ho dieci contatti e occupano un quinto della dimensione della finestra  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Direi che per una beta non ci possiamo lamentare troppo.

A parte la roba grafica qualcuno ha riscontrato altri problemi?

----------

## mrfree

 *gutter wrote:*   

> A parte la roba grafica qualcuno ha riscontrato altri problemi?

 

Per ora no, a parte il fatto che la directory di installazione è cambiata quindi è stato necessario un 

```
sed -i -e 's/\/usr\/share\/skype/\/opt\/skype/' ~/.Skype/__account_in_uso__/config.xml
```

 per sistemare i path dei suoni

----------

## fbcyborg

A me i suoni non funzionano... (parliamo dei suoni tipo lo squillo mentre ti chiamano, il msg in arrivo ecc... ) nemmeno dopo che ho fatto il sed.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte la roba grafica qualcuno ha riscontrato altri problemi?

 

si, io. Dai un occhio alla pagina precedente di questo thread oppure a quello internazionale:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4110011.html#4110011

se qualche anima pia volesse aiutarmi a capire quello che succede (di qua o on the int'l side) gliene saremmo grati in molti mi sa.

----------

## mrfree

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A me i suoni non funzionano... (parliamo dei suoni tipo lo squillo mentre ti chiamano, il msg in arrivo ecc... ) nemmeno dopo che ho fatto il sed.

  Controlla che quando selezioni un suono nelle impostazioni non ci siano icone di "warning" o "error" a destra del nome.

Ma l'audio nelle conversazioni ti funziona?

----------

## fbcyborg

Si l'audio per le conversazioni funziona.

Ora ho abilitato tutti i suoni, tranne quelli che hanno un warning, che non funzionano.

Grazie

----------

## gutter

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Controlla che quando selezioni un suono nelle impostazioni non ci siano icone di "warning" o "error" a destra del nome.
> 
> 

 

Giusto per curiosità (non femminile) in tal caso che bisogna fare a parte disegnare una stella a 5 punte con il sangue di un gallo nero e metterci dentro il laptop?

----------

## Scen

Appena installata la 1.4.0.74-r1 (su AMD64, con USE "qt-static" abilitata necessariamente). La chiamata di test funziona (sento e si sente quello che dico). Per i suoni ho dovuto modificare il path manualmente per ognuno (però ho visto che non sono disponibili tutti i wav corrispondenti per le varie notifiche). Manca la localizzazione in italiano, devo un pò abituarmi alla nuova interfaccia, ma per il resto sembra ok   :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Manca la localizzazione in italiano, devo un pï¿½ abituarmi alla nuova interfaccia, ma per il resto sembra ok  

 

Anzi che hanno fatto funzionare di nuovo le lettere accentate!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Chi sarebbe così gentile da passarmi la sezione:

```
<SoundFiles>

...

</SoundFiles>

```

del proprio config.xml?

----------

## mrfree

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Chi sarebbe così gentile da passarmi la sezione:

 

Non ho notifiche audio abilitate per tutti gli eventi, ma se può esserti utile...

```
<SoundFiles>

      <BusySignal>/opt/skype/sounds/CallBusy.wav</BusySignal>

      <CallOnHold>/opt/skype/sounds/CallHold.wav</CallOnHold>

      <ConnectingCall>/opt/skype/sounds/CallConnecting.wav</ConnectingCall>

      <ContactOnline>/opt/skype/sounds/ContactOnline.wav</ContactOnline>

      <DialTone>/opt/skype/sounds/CallRingingOut.wav</DialTone>

      <HangUp>/opt/skype/sounds/CallHangup.wav</HangUp>

      <IncomingChat>/opt/skype/sounds/ChatIncoming.wav</IncomingChat>

      <ResumingCall>/opt/skype/sounds/CallResume.wav</ResumingCall>

      <Ringtone>/opt/skype/sounds/CallRingingIn.wav</Ringtone>

    </SoundFiles>

```

Comunque ho notato che alcuni suoni tipo "*birthday*" non sono presenti nel pacchetto utilizzato dall'ebuild

----------

## Scen

Io ho abilitato l'abilitabile:

```

<SoundFiles>

      <BusySignal>/opt/skype/sounds/CallBusy.wav</BusySignal>

      <CallOnHold>/opt/skype/sounds/CallHold.wav</CallOnHold>

      <CallRemoteHangup>/opt/skype/sounds/CallRemoteHangup.wav</CallRemoteHangup>

      <ChatIncomingInitial>/opt/skype/sounds/ChatIncomingInitial.wav</ChatIncomingInitial>

      <ChatOutgoing>/opt/skype/sounds/ChatOutgoing.wav</ChatOutgoing>

      <ConnectingCall>/opt/skype/sounds/CallConnecting.wav</ConnectingCall>

      <ContactAdded>/opt/skype/sounds/ContactAdded.wav</ContactAdded>

      <ContactAuthRequest>/opt/skype/sounds/ContactAuthRequest.wav</ContactAuthRequest>

      <ContactOffline>/opt/skype/sounds/ContactOffline.wav</ContactOffline>

      <ContactOnline>/opt/skype/sounds/ContactOnline.wav</ContactOnline>

      <DialTone>/opt/skype/sounds/CallRingingOut.wav</DialTone>

      <HangUp>/opt/skype/sounds/CallHangup.wav</HangUp>

      <IncomingChat>/opt/skype/sounds/ChatIncoming.wav</IncomingChat>

      <ResumingCall>/opt/skype/sounds/CallResume.wav</ResumingCall>

      <Ringtone>/opt/skype/sounds/CallRingingIn.wav</Ringtone>

      <SkypeLogin>/opt/skype/sounds/SkypeLogin.wav</SkypeLogin>

      <SkypeLogout>/opt/skype/sounds/SkypeLogout.wav</SkypeLogout>

      <TransferComplete>/opt/skype/sounds/TransferComplete.wav</TransferComplete>

      <TransferFailed>/opt/skype/sounds/TransferFailed.wav</TransferFailed>

      <TransferRequest>/opt/skype/sounds/TransferRequest.wav</TransferRequest>

      <VoicemailReceived>/opt/skype/sounds/VoicemailReceived.wav</VoicemailReceived>

    </SoundFiles>

```

Aggiornamento: provato adesso con la mia consorte: funziona e si sente benissimo (fiu....  :Razz:  ). Adesso spero solo nella localizzazione!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Thanks @scen && @mfree  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

per il percorso sbagliato dei suoni e' uscita stanotte la versione -r2 con i path corretti.

Per chi avesse il mio problema del 

```
/opt/skype/skype: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by /opt/skype/skype) 
```

 basta che passi a gcc 4.1.x

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

ho aggiornato skype

```
net-im/skype-1.4.0.74-r2  USE="-qt-static"
```

con le qt non statiche ma il tema dell'interfaccia non si armonizza col sistema come accadeva per la precedente versione. In pratica è come la versione compilata con qt-static, ma ho dovuto aggiornare le qt (sigh!). Qualcuno sa da cosa dipenda?

Ah, è normale che le emoticons non siano più animate in fase di selezione?

Bye

----------

## fbcyborg

A partire dalla prima release io ho le emoticons decenti.

Ho comunque dovuto ricompilare anche io le qt.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ah, ï¿½ normale che le emoticons non siano piï¿½ animate in fase di selezione? 

 

Almeno adesso funzionano!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GabrieleB

le emoticons animate sono attivabili dalle opzioni, ma ciucciano un sacco di cpu in questa versione (bug che i devs dovrebbero risolvere a breve).

----------

## pingoo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho comunque dovuto ricompilare anche io le qt.
> 
> 

 Perdonami se ripeto la domanda, ma visto che hai compilato le qt vorrei chiederti se l'interfaccia di skype si adatta al tema. Nel mio caso ciò non accade per l'ultima versione disponibile. Visto che avevo aggiornato appositamente le qt, la cosa mi procura un certo fastidio.

Bye

----------

## fbcyborg

Se ho capito bene cosa intendi tu per "adattarsi al tema" direi di si...

----------

## table

Amic, io ho un problema con la versione 1.4.0.74-r2   :Confused: 

Praticamente il volume del mio microfono è percepito dagli altri ad un livello bassissimo, anche se alzo il suo volume a manetta!!

Devo urlare per farmi sentire dagli altri!!!

Ho una scheda audio Intel HDA e skype ha sempre funzionato bene, fino questa versione.

Ho provato ha reinstallare una vecchia versione, ma sono tutte in alpha, e anche se la tento, mi da questo errore:

```
Connecting to download.skype.com|194.192.199.202|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

21:28:08 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'skype-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

```

E fa la stessa cosa con {M} 1.2.0.18, {M} 1.2.0.21-r1, {M} e 1.3.0.53-r1

Poffarbacco accipicchia accipicchiolina!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Non vorrei che il problema dell'audio sia un problema piÃ¹ stupido del previsto.

A me capita sempre (con il tuo stesso chip audio hdaintel) che quando parlo con una persona ed ho inserito sia il jack delle cuffie che quello del microfono.. se mi allontano, l'altro non mi sente.

Innanzitutto il mio non Ã¨ un problema di skype credo, ma di driver audio. Il mio portatile ha un microfono integrato e in pratica di default uso quello!!!!!

L'ho scoperto perchÃ© allontanandomi un po' dal portatile (tanto ho le cuffie+microfono con un filo lungo!!!!) le persone mi hanno detto di sentirmi di meno, allora ho scoperto che anche se il jack del microfono era inserito, in realtÃ  stavo usando quello integrato.

Fra l'altro ho provato anche con KRec ed il problema era lo stesso! Quindi non dipende da skype (strano!!!) ma da hdaintel che secondo me fa un po' schifino dal punto di vista dei driver (vi dico solo che alsaconf non mi riconosce nemmeno la scheda, non la vede proprio!!!! - perÃ² funziona!!!   :Shocked:  )

Insomma per far funzionare il tutto faccio cosÃ¬:

apro Kmix, vado sul mixer, poi sul tab input metto capture al massimo (di solito Ã¨ giÃ  abilitato) e poi vado su switches. LÃ¬ prima clicco sulla lucetta di Mic, poi  su Line. 

Ora dall'altro capo mi sentono sempre uguale anche se mi allontano.

Spero che sia la stessa cosa anche per te, almeno cosÃ¬ forse risolvi.

Ciao!

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non vorrei che il problema dell'audio sia un problema piÃ¹ stupido del previsto.
> 
> Insomma per far funzionare il tutto faccio cosÃ¬:
> 
> apro Kmix, vado sul mixer, poi sul tab input metto capture al massimo (di solito Ã¨ giÃ  abilitato) e poi vado su switches. LÃ¬ prima clicco sulla lucetta di Mic, poi  su Line. 
> ...

 

Se faccio come dici tu non sento più un beneamato c***o    :Laughing: 

ho provato a fare di tutto rilanciare alsconf (scheda riconosciuta)

Ho provato a cambiare di tutto in kmix

In questo momento ho in uscita tutto attivato e a manetta (mic e front mic)

In ingresso ho tutti e due i canali attivi e a manetta

In interuttori ho channel mode 2ch

come input source ho mic e front mic

Comincio a essere stanco di skype. Spero che facciano versioni migliori in futuro, spero anche che costruiscano driver migliori, vi rendete conto che gli utenti GNU/Linux vengono sempre snobbati dalla maggioranza dei produttori hardware? Credo che la mia scheda audio non sia una scheda totalmente sconosciuta.

Poffarbacco   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok ok.. allora mi tiro indietro.. non abbiamo lo stesso problema.

Comunque io invece ho ottenuto dei miglioramenti incredibili su skype ultimamente!

Figurati.. prima non riuscivo nemmeno a colloquiare con altri a causa di questi maledetti driver della scheda audio e di skype che non supportava hda_intel!

Linux spesso Ã¨ un po' un casino e si sa... per certe cose bisogna perdere un sacco di tempo. PerÃ² dai... se non fosse cosÃ¬, forse non ci piacerebbe! ?  :Wink: 

La tua scheda audio non Ã¨ per niente sconosciuta e mi pare che sia fra le piÃ¹ diffuse!

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Linux spesso Ã¨ un po' un casino e si sa... per certe cose bisogna perdere un sacco di tempo. PerÃ² dai... se non fosse cosÃ¬, forse non ci piacerebbe! ? 
> 
> La tua scheda audio non Ã¨ per niente sconosciuta e mi pare che sia fra le piÃ¹ diffuse!

 

Questo sicuramente, mi sono affezionato alla mia Gentoo   :Very Happy:  , però sai, visto che va quasi tutto, sarebbe ancora meglio se andasse proprio tutto. Skype è un programma che uso moltissimo, ma chattare scrivendo o a parole, beh, direi che in fatto di comodità e velocità non sono nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili  :Very Happy: 

Ok cmq in questi giorni ho provato a smanettare, ma niente. Ho anche guardato se ultimamente erano variate versioni di alsa, ma neanche lì niente, è da Marzo che ALSA è lo stesso   :Shocked:  .

Chiudo qui, se ci sono variazioni vi faccio sapere, grazie per ora, e grazie x l'esistenza di questo utilissimo forum!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Nella release 1 hanno ripristinato le lettere accentate ma ora la grafica mi fa un casino... forse dipenderà  dal fatto che ho ricompilato qt con la flag USE accessibility... Sennò non potevo compilare skype con la flag static.. 

 

Ma è normale che sul mio amd64 invece le lettere accentate ancora non funzionano???

Ho anche aggiornato skype alla versione 1.4.0.94.

----------

## table

Notiziona, a me prima skype non andava. Ho compilato il nuovo kernel, il 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 e a tutto un tratto è ripartito a funzionare in maniera impeccabile.

Mi vanno gli accenti   :Shocked:  e anche l'errore della sovrapposizione dei nomi è stato risolto con la nuova release soft masked 1.4.0.94.

Namasté & Good Luck   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *table wrote:*   

> ... e anche l'errore della sovrapposizione dei nomi ï¿½ stato risolto con la nuova release soft masked 1.4.0.94.

 

Ã© vero! anche io ho notato questa miglioria!

Gli accenti comunque non mi funzionano (almeno sull'amd64). Qualcun'altro con l'amd64 ha le lettere accentate funzionanti?

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli accenti comunque non mi funzionano (almeno sull'amd64). Qualcun'altro con l'amd64 ha le lettere accentate funzionanti?

 

Beh strano, in genere un problema del genere credo che dipenda più dalla codifica dei caratteri che dall'architettura.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che l'ho compilato con la flag USE qt-static attivata? (che poi è fra parentesi in rosso)

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che l'ho compilato con la flag USE qt-static attivata? (che poi è fra parentesi in rosso)

 

Secondo me no, cmq un tentativo potresti farlo no?   :Wink: 

Prova a compilarlo senza, io l'ho compilato senza quel flag

----------

## fbcyborg

cacchio, mi sa che non Ã¨ possibile:

```
net-im/skype-1.4.0.94  USE="(qt-static)"
```

ci sono le parentesi....    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> cacchio, mi sa che non Ã¨ possibile:
> 
> ```
> net-im/skype-1.4.0.94  USE="(qt-static)"
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo, a quanto pare, i dev l'hanno abilitata forzatamente su amd64 (si vede che la versione non statica non funge su tale architettura).

Cmq a me funziona bene, a te dà qualche problema o è solo un fattore "estetico"?  :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho problemi solo con le lettere accentate che alla pressione del tasto non vengono mostrate nell'area di input dei messaggi. Se sono gli altri a scrivermele, le vedo.

Altri problemi non li ho ancora notati.

----------

## fbcyborg

Vorrei rendere omaggio agli sviluppatori di Skype per Linux perché negli ultimi tempi ci stanno dedicando un po' più di tempo.  :Smile: 

Giusto per non postare solo quando si tratta di incavolarsi perché qualcosa non funziona.

----------

## darkmanPPT

siccome non c'ho voglia di aspettare che mi esca skype 2.0 per linux (chissà quando succedera')

ho deciso di farlo andare tramite wine.

direi che si installa e parte (seguendo quanto riportato sul sito di wine)

però non mi riesco ad autenticare.

mah... però la passw e l'username sono corretti...........  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------------

come non detto... c'è già segnalato questo bug sul sito di wine...

allora... altra domanda..

come posso avere skype 2.0? (che pare vada)

----------------

uhm... continuo a rispondermi da solo...

per chi fosse interessato skyper vecchio si può scaricare da qui ed eseguire con wine

vi dirò se funziona  :Wink: 

----------------

ho provato con skype 2.0.103 e con le impostazioni di wine (vedere winecfg) poste a win98 e funziona!!!

però per il supporto video bisognerebbe "emularlo sotto winxp" (che però se lo si fa non funziona il login)... uhm... domani vedrò meglio

----------

## lucapost

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/11/02/1353245/Skype-For-Linux-To-Be-Open-Sourced-In-the-Nearest-Futurehttp://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/11/02/1353245/Skype-For-Linux-To-Be-Open-Sourced-In-the-Nearest-Future

non è un miraggio, vero?

----------

## fbcyborg

Questa è proprio una bella notizia!!!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## canduc17

Sì, ma a leggere questo post, il protocollo dovrebbe rimanere blindato...

Un passo avanti, comunque: il client magari diventerà decente  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Beh il client skype non è male, una cosa che può migliorare di sicuro è la possibilità di avere un programma integrato con il desktop environment.

----------

## lordalbert

sarebbe meglio puntare su protocolli aperti però...

----------

## numerodix

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Beh il client skype non è male, una cosa che può migliorare di sicuro è la possibilità di avere un programma integrato con il desktop environment.

 

Nel tempo recente ho visto che skype vuole tanto cpu, non è raro vederlo a 100%. Ovviamente qualcosa non va bene. Forse quando il cliente sarà aperto diventerà più sano a questo punto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non è che questo comportamento si verfica quando Skype ti fa da super nodo?

----------

## numerodix

Hm, non avevo pensato di questa possibilità. Questo è uno setting, no? Come si può verificarlo? Non trovo niente nel gui (v2.1.0.47).

----------

## fbcyborg

Non puoi controllarlo.

Io me ne accorgo da quanto lampeggiano le spie dello switch del router. Se non sto scaricando nulla non può che essere Skype.

Chiudi skype (non basta disconnettersi) e riaprilo. In questo modo almeno per un po' la gente smette di scroccare da te!!!  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## numerodix

Pensi che questo forse è ragione per cui la qualità di sono è così imprevedibile? Quando sto parlando a skype per molto tempo tutto va bene, poi sento qualche rumore abbastanza sonoro, poiché non sento affatto l'altra persona per un momento, la sua voce torna gradualmente al volumo originale.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non saprei cosa dirti, mi dispiace. Io quando parlo su skype riscontro sempre una ottima qualità dell'audio.

Giusto se uno degli interlocutori sta facendo qualche upload può capitare qualche ritardo o interruzione, ma per il resto è perfetto.

----------

